# White tipped ventral fin



## BunniesLair (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to fish care. I have had my betta for about 2.5 weeks. I recently moved him into a 2.5 gallon tank on Monday. 

Today I noticed that the tips of his ventral fins (I had to look what they are are called) have turned white.

I did a search on this site, and I am pretty sure it is not Ich. It is not fuzzy white. The fins look in good shape, no tears or rips. He is still active, and seems very content. he blew a bubble next tuesday night. His appetite is great.

In the photo section of this site (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868) the photo of the double tail and the Overhalf moon - have something very similar. 

Is this something I need to be concerned about? Or is this normal?

thanks for any information!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

This is a very common natural color pattern in bettas. It's possible that since you got him, he's showing you more of his true colors. Remember to keep up with the water changes, and your boy will live a happy life. A 2.5 Gallon should have a 100% water change every 4-5 days. If you don't have one already, I also suggest you get a 25watt adjustable heater such as the hydor theo. This will make your fish much more comfortable, healthy, and active as well as bring out more of his color and attitude.


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi BunniesLair,

Welcome to the forum! I think the white tips on the ends of your betta's ventral fins are just part of his natural coloring. I have 2 betta fish that have this as well.


----------



## BunniesLair (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh that makes me feel so much better! thank you!!!

PS - I do have an adjustable heater I just havent used it yet as I am still waiting on the thermostat to get here.. I dont want to make him too hot! Also planning on getting him some Java moss

Fish -are- addictive...


----------



## brownie (Mar 2, 2010)

our betta fish has the long droopy tail and yesterday I noticed it had a light colored bubble on the end of it that holds the tail up. last night the bubble was gone, but this morning it is back. what the heck is this??


----------



## BunniesLair (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no clue... Hopefully someone else does
But just in case - start a new thread with that question.. as it might get overlooked in this one. hope you find out!


----------

